# 2D Shooter - wie umsetzen?



## cz3kit (19. Jun 2010)

Hallo, mir stellt sich die Frage wie man solche 2D Shooter, wie Metal Slug umgesetzt werden. Was mich am meisten interessiert, wie man das mit dem Level macht. Kennt jmd Tools oder ein Tutorials wie man sowas macht?

MfG

cz3kit


----------



## Ein Keks (19. Jun 2010)

Für die Gestaltung der Level wird eine Tilemap verwendet, dazu sollte es einiges im netz geben
Guck dir am besten mal Quaxlis Tutorial an, da sind die grundlegenden dinge zum thema spieleprogrammierung erklärt.


----------



## cz3kit (19. Jun 2010)

Cool danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Steev (19. Jun 2010)

Wobei bei metal slug warscheinlich eher "fixe"-level strukturen ohne tilemaps verwendet wurden...
Imho müsste es mit einige Level und Entity-Klassen sowie einer ganzen Reihe von Fixen-Bild-Animationen getan sein.


----------



## cz3kit (19. Jun 2010)

Ich werde erst einfach mir mal das Tut von Ein Keks anschauen und dann joa, schauenw wir weiter. Aber danke für die Hinweise. Werde mir das alles mal anschauen und zu gemüte führen.


----------

